# Check out the new ibanez XP300FX-xiphos



## xiphoscesar (Aug 23, 2009)

check this xiphos out
ive seen it a couple of times but it was only avaliable in england i think

























its pretty much like has a basic ibanez rg features and economic version of the xiphos 



info from musiciansfriend.com
*General*
Body Style: Xiphos
Neck Material: 3-piece Bolt-on Maple
Neck Type: Wizard II Profile
Body: Basswood Body
Scale Length: 25.5"
Frets: 24 Jumbo Frets
Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood
Inlay: Pearl Dots
Bridge: Fixed Bridge
Neck Pickup: Infinity 3
Bridge Pickup: Infinity 4

*Neck Dimensions: *
Scale/Length: 648mm/25.5"
Width at Nut: 43mm/1.69"
Width Last Fret: 56mm/2.20"
Thickness 1st Fret: 19mm/0.74"
Thickness 12th Fret: 21mm/0.82"
Radius: 400mm/15.74"

*Switching system: *
Position 1: Bridge Pickup

Position 2: Neck and Bridge Pickups 

Position 3: Bridge Pickups


----------



## RG7 (Aug 23, 2009)

$?


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't know if want...

I liked the old body style more and i loved the neck through. It better be cheap and come with better colors...

EDIt

i also love the blatant Glue drips leaking out of the frets. Classic.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 23, 2009)

RG7 said:


> $?



$399 per MF's website. Considering that MF is apparently now selling used XPT700's for around $480 (with Dimarzios, mahogany, and Wizard II neckthru), it's hard to be impressed with that price point.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Yup, those have been out over here for two years now. Nice guitars for the money. I'm waiting for someone to pick one up on here and use the neck for a reverse-headstocked RG neck swap.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 23, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Yup, those have been out over here for two years now. Nice guitars for the money. I'm waiting for someone to pick one up on here and use the neck for a reverse-headstocked RG neck swap.


good idea...


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Aug 24, 2009)

i got a maple board rg neck that would look real nice on that


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes, bolt on 
Shame they got rid of the gilbratar bridge.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Aug 27, 2009)

i thnk its a pretty nice guitar to take to rehearsals


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 27, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> Yes, bolt on
> Shame they got rid of the gilbratar bridge.



Wahts a gilbratar?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 28, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Wahts a gilbratar?



Damn, I meant Gibraltar 

http://resources.ibanez.com/resourceservicehost/images/Ibanez/web/eg/products/XPT707FXGCM.gif


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like the pointy version of my junky RG321


----------



## Gimble Lock (Aug 28, 2009)

I think I've seen one at GC, not quite sure. I've always been impressed by the quality of low end Ibanez but somehow all the Xiphos guitars end up totally destroyed in every music shop I've ever seen them, starting with the trem. Some weird phenomenom.

I'll have to check this model out one of these days.


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 28, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> Damn, I meant Gibraltar
> 
> http://resources.ibanez.com/resourceservicehost/images/Ibanez/web/eg/products/XPT707FXGCM.gif


Oh that makes more sense trying to pronounce lol
its a string thru bridge?


----------



## xiphoscesar (Aug 28, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> Wahts a gilbratar?


 

its like a fixed bridge but with better intonation tuning ability than a normal bridge( and really nice for palm muting)
cant really say its a tunomatic bridge cause ibanez has different versions of the bridge


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Jan 19, 2012)

I know this is an ultra old thread. But anyway,
Here's mine!


----------

